# Poodle weight



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Im not an expert in these things but I can tell you what mine weighs just so you have a comparison and like an average. For me, shelton is around 26 inches and he weighs 48 pounds. His ribs has a nice coverage, but I can still feel them slightly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Katie is about 23-24" (I think - can't seem to get an accurate height) and is just under 40lbs. Her ribs are fairly easily palpable and her hips are prominent - her vet thinks she could easily gain 4-6lbs. I've attached the best picture I could find to show her shape.

Body condition is another (better?) way to assess weight since dogs are built differently. This chart, Body Condition Scoring Chart, provides a decent overview.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok all sizes chiming in... Max is about 26 inches tall and he was just weighed this week, 65 pounds. He is not overweight and is actually perfect. I can still feel his ribs easily


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

From the pictures posted, your dog doesn't look severely overweight, but may be able to lose a few pounds to be at top condition. The best picture to judge weight is taken from above the dog. I don't have a standard poodle, but I have an alaskan husky who stands 24". She has a very thin athletic body and weighs 46 lbs with ribs easily felt and hips visible.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Your dog doesn't look chunky at all... I'm about to feed Lola satin balls Bc I just put her in a Miami and oh my she is such a skinny a**! lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> From the pictures posted, your dog doesn't look severely overweight, but may be able to lose a few pounds to be at top condition. The best picture to judge weight is taken from above the dog. I don't have a standard poodle, but I have an alaskan husky who stands 24". She has a very thin athletic body and weighs 46 lbs with ribs easily felt and hips visible.











This is her top view , I think she should loose a few pounds too , my goal for her will be 45 pounds ( sorry for the bad picture and she's shaved down too a #0 In this picture )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's a pic of Ralph's body. I've been told hes a great weight(46lb). I can feel his ribs under a thin layer of poodle meat. I can also easily feel his spine and hip bones, which I think is gross, but apparently poodley (?)


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

You guys have beautiful poodles , Love Ralph's Mohawk ! With Jenna you can feel her ribs with light pressure but you have to find her hips and or spine and i find the bottom of her chest is very flabby so I'm thinking it's more fat then extra skin because she also has allot of extra "skin" that hangs on her belly. I figured the problem that's making Jenna gain a few pounds is the treats we give her because i figured my mom give Jenna treats my brother does then i do so that can add up pretty quickly especially since their mentality is to give her a handful instead of one.. so maddening :at-wits-end: Thanks to everyone for the replies !


----------

